# [gelöst] dbus USE-Flags

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, gentoo systemd zu installieren.

Das Basis-Update ist durchgelaufen, nach Änderung der /etc/portage/make.conf: Freigabe der USE-Flags,

bekomme ich diese Meldung:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=sys-apps/dbus-1.6:=[user-session=]" has unmet requirements.

- sys-apps/dbus-1.12.20-r1::gentoo USE="X elogind systemd -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test -user-session" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( elogind systemd )

(dependency required by "net-wireless/bluez-5.59-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-lang/python-3.9.6::gentoo[bluetooth]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3::gentoo[python,python_targets_python3_9]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-devel/gettext-0.21-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/texinfo-6.7::gentoo[nls]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r3::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-libs/ncurses-6.2_p20210123::gentoo[gpm]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-libs/readline-8.1_p1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-libs/gdbm-1.20::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-lang/perl-5.34.0::gentoo[gdbm]" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.70.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/help2man-1.48.3::gentoo[nls]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-devel/automake-1.16.3-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/expat-2.4.1::gentoo[unicode]" [installed])

```

Frage: was genau muss ich da machen?

In der /etc/portage/package.use/package.use habe ich im Blick auf dbus systemd eingegeben.

Doch das hat nicht geholfen.

Was muss ich in die package.use genau eintragen, damit das nachträgliche Update funktioniert?

Ich verstehe diese Darstellungen nicht so richtig.

Daher bitte ich freundlichst um Hilfe.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Tue Jun 29, 2021 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Merkwürdig aus meiner Sicht ist:

Beim Basis-Update mit 303 Paketen wird dbus schon installiert:

 sys-apps/dbus-1.12.20-r1::gentoo  USE="X systemd user-session -debug -doc (-elogind) (-selinux) -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Nun kommt die Frage, warum dbus nach diesem Update Probleme bereitet?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Ich habe das gesamte System jetzt noch einmal installiert (per binpkgs ist das sehr schnell gegangen).

Nach dem Basis-Update habe ich kde-plasma/plasma-meta eingegeben.

Und siehe da: kein Problem mehr.

Also muss bei der ersten Installation irgendetwas schief gelaufen sein, was jetzt behoben ist.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

eselect profile list

eselect profile set 9 (systemd stable)

Gruß

Manfred

Im Moment sind 82 von 276 Paketen installiert: plasma-meta

```

kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools kdesu

media-libs/mesa -llvm

# required by net-wireless/bluez-5.55::gentoo[systemd]

# required by dev-lang/python-3.9.2::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.14::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libxkbcommon-1.0.3::gentoo[X]

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1::gentoo[X]

# required by app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.1::gentoo[qt5]

# required by app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.27::gentoo

# required by app-crypt/gpgme-1.15.1::gentoo

# required by app-portage/portage-utils-0.90::gentoo

# required by app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.27::gentoo

# required by dev-lang/perl-5.32.0-r1::gentoo[-minimal]

# required by virtual/perl-File-Path-2.160.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.220.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.290.0::gentoo

# required by x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.3_p20200220-r1::gentoo

# required by net-print/cups-2.3.3-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.53.3-r5::gentoo[cups]

# required by net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7::gentoo[postscript]

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.20-r1 user-session

net-wireless/bluez -systemd

sys-apps/dbus -X

dev-lang/python -bluetooth

# required by kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.21.0::gentoo[kdesu]

# required by kde-plasma/breeze-5.21.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/kwin-5.21.0::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.21.0-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.21.0-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta (argument)

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.20-r1 X

# required by media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0-r1::gentoo[alsa,alsa-plugin]

# required by www-client/firefox-bin-85.0.2::gentoo[pulseaudio]

# required by firefox-bin (argument)

>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2 pulseaudio

```

Hier sieht man sehr schön, was nicht ich geschrieben habe, sondern was ich eben in package.use

entdeckt habe:

3 mal kommt dbus vor, einmal mit -X, dann mit X, einmal mit user-session

Das war bei der Erst-Installation so nicht in der package.use.

Fazit: es war also richtig, daß ich eine Neuinstallation durchführe.

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frage: was genau muss ich da machen?
> 
> 

 

Statt das manuell zu machen solltest du eine profil mit systemd wählen

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In der /etc/portage/package.use/package.use habe ich im Blick auf dbus systemd eingegeben.
> 
> Doch das hat nicht geholfen.
> ...

 

es reicht nicht, nur für dbus systemd zu setzten, das sollte global gesetzt werden.

und es sollten auch andere sachen gesetzt werden oder manche flags dürfen dann nicht gesetzt werden, siehe:

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> ...

 

du kannst das gerne per hand zusammensuchen, was man alles braucht aber, mit dem profil ist es erhablich einfacher.

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eselect profile set 9 (systemd stable) 
> 
> 

 

wenn du kde plasma verwenden willst, dann gibt es dafür auch ein profil.

```

default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd

```

EDIT: falsches profil gecopypasted

da sind auch schon die wesentlichen useflags mit aktiviert, und man muss nicht soviel selber in die package.use eintragen.

Würde ich sehr empfehlen

----------

## ManfredB

Genau dieses Profil, das du da angezeigt hast,

trägt in

eselect profile list

die Nr. 9.

Genau die habe ich gewählt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

Wenn das schon das ist, dann passt es, hab es nur geschrieben, weil du nur was von systemd profil geschrieben hast, und nicht plasma/systemd.

----------

